# ColorSnap™ for iPhone



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Can some one give me a review on this
ColorSnap™ for iPhone


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Can some one give me a review on this
> ColorSnap™ for iPhone


Do you have an Iphone yet?I will check it out.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey thanks for letting me know about this, I downloaded it and it as cool as sliced bread.You can take a picture and pick what part of the picture you want to match, and it comes up with the color match, and also two other colors that would compliment. I can see me using this a lot.Now I'm going to have to clean the paint off my phone so I can show it to clients.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

The Benjamin Moore Catch-a-color


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I'm curious to know how close it is in matching the existing colors. ie take a photo of a known color and see if renders the right color. Any feedback on this yet?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

deach said:


> I'm curious to know how close it is in matching the existing colors. ie take a photo of a known color and see if renders the right color. Any feedback on this yet?



me too, do tell


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I tried both and they have a few things to work out. The colors you get on the phone don't look at all like the fan deck colors, so can't use it until they get that fixed. I think maybe after a few years they will have that worked out, at least it's a start in the right direction.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Its a really neat app, i have not needed to use it yet. I think the only good thing about it is how it gives you nice accent colors. If your customer is having a hard time choosing accent colors, just snap a photo of the color they have and it will give the customer great color ideas for accent.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> Its a really neat app, i have not needed to use it yet. I think the only good thing about it is how it gives you nice accent colors. If your customer is having a hard time choosing accent colors, just snap a photo of the color they have and it will give the customer great color ideas for accent.


The problem with it is the colors on the iphone and the fan deck are way off, so whatever color you pick out it's not the same on the fan deck


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I had my benny moore store try it for me and we scanned a tree branch, obviously green. A nice forest green. All results were NOT GREEN. I can't see myself using that feature any time soon.


----------

